# I have 5.0.1 on my Fire HDX!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I seldom use my fire anymore,  but got it out this evening to try to fix a problem with Amazon photos.  In the notifications, I noticed a note that my device was ready to upgrade. I clicked and downloaded iOS 5.0.1. A warning:  I noticed that the operating system and home screen changed after I thought I had done the upload. However I could not find the blue shade feature.  After a few minutes of puzzled strolling and paging around, I tried the SOS feature.  The helpdesk guy originally seemed puzzled when I asked about blue shade,  but evidently he found it on his prompter and steered me to the drop down quick menu (which I'd already been to on my own.) No blue shade choice.  He took me to the display menu, which I'd also listed on my own and there were still no blue shades the church. He kept me on hold for a long time and showed me that I still hadn't installed 5.0.1!  I had assumed I was done since the home screens had changed,  and I had been walked through a "helpful" description of upgrade changes. But there was a button for installing the upgrade now.  I pushed it, and unintentionally cut off for Nathan in midsentence.  I am installing now and presumably everything will work after that. Ooh, the drama!

As for the new home screensthemselves, I had some initial irritation because things weren't where I expected them to be. But I think I will get over that quickly. On the other hand I don't see any real advantage to the new set up. I am not one of those  who hate the carousel of things across the top of the screen. To my knowledge, the only thing I am at all interested in in the upgrade is blue shade.  When you install this, make sure you install it fully!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And after just a couple of minutes of use, I find the yellow color of blue shade ghastly. Perhaps I'll get used to it if I give it a try, but for web browsing it was just intolerable. I tried opening up a text-only book, and that wasn't as bad though still unpleasant Perhaps if I could manage to get immersed in a book I'd stop noticing it.

One positive thing I've noted about the update is it fixed one of my biggest annoyances with the fire. I disliked having to swipe from the right edge to get to the back button and a couple other navigation buttons. I found the iPad much better for this. I like the new location of the back button at the bottom of the page better. 

One thing that I hate  is the presence of the little up-and-down pointers immediately adjacent to the delete button. Literally every time I have used the delete button, I hit one of those accidentally, and get sent rocketing off to some random location.  This may make typing and editing on the Fire intolerable if I can't train myself not to be sloppy.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't seen anything on my 8.9HDX, but now at least I have hope.  I hope I am not wishing for something I won't even like.  Time will tell.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I was just looking at the Amazon site and noticed that 5.1 is available for download. I haven't downloaded it yet (I'm selling my Fire), so I think I'll let the new owner decide what they want to do.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201596890


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 8.9HDX 3rd generation.  I can stop even looking for the update.  Amazon is driving away loyal customers.  This is very sad.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

kerrycrow said:


> I was just looking at the Amazon site and noticed that 5.1 is available for download. I haven't downloaded it yet (I'm selling my Fire), so I think I'll let the new owner decide what they want to do.


Will the new owner have a choice? AFAIK, unless you keep the Fire in airplane mode, the update will happen automatically.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

MrBill said:


> Will the new owner have a choice? AFAIK, unless you keep the Fire in airplane mode, the update will happen automatically.


Wow...really? I guess my experience is with Apple when an update is available they ask you if you are ready to install. I always wait a few days. Sometimes there are issues that get fixed with another update. Just another reason to go back to the iPad, lol.

I just checked Amazon's website and I guess they offer you the option to downgrade back if you don't like 5.0:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201980430


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrBill said:


> Will the new owner have a choice? AFAIK, unless you keep the Fire in airplane mode, the update will happen automatically.


kinda sorta . . . . when an update is first released they will tend to push it, according to some schedule, to devices wirelessly. If yours happens to be off when they send it, it obviously won't come. Not sure how many times they try, but I do think it's more than just the once. At some point, of course, they stop pushing it and you have to do it manually if you want it.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> I have 8.9HDX 3rd generation. I can stop even looking for the update. Amazon is driving away loyal customers. This is very sad.


 I so agree, Molly! My HDX third gen is 64 GB and cost over $400 when I bought it. And now it seems to be getting left behind. I think Amazon is slowly alienating loyal customers.

Susie


----------

